# Flat bands at the end of road



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

I really like the flat bands that came with the frame I ordered from simpleshot. They outlast the cheap Chinese stuff about 3 to 1. But finally they are on the way out.

Funny thing is all of a sudden I noticed the POI went up about 3" at 15yd. Then I noticed one of the bands started developing small nicks at the edge near the pouch. I suppose the unbalanced forces just raised the trajectory (I hold the frame sideways). That's that. I will need a set of new bands soon.

Here are a few questions. I can undo the bands and cut they narrower to remove the nicks. I know bands are not that expensive, but I just don't want to waste stuff, especially good stuff. Is it a viable option? Second option is to cut them into narrow strips for tying. Is 1/8" a proper width?

Thanks for your comments.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i would just cut them into tying strips,and 1/8th t0 1/4 wide is good


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Firstly - make sure your bands are well matched to ammo. If overpowered will effect band life. Bands basically beating themselves to death...

I wouldn't reuse bands unless there was no other option.

Tubes last far longer than bands - which could be a consideration?

Skarrd's recommendation to use as tying strips is solid.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Typically my flats begin to wear right by the pouch tie, guess I'm wrapping to tightly or something else. As long as the rest of the length of the bands are ok I have no issue with cutting the bands shorter and reusing them, just watch them closely, as always.


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

I took out a set of torn Chinese bands to experiment with. The tear is near the pouch, as expected in tapered flat bands. I cut the pouch end shorter to eliminate the tear. Re-tied it with crystal thread. They seems to be working ok for now. Will see how much they will last.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tangolima (Mar 2, 2020)

Have been shooting the "reconditioned" old bands. They do fine. I think the tears all start on the edges. Once they start, they propagate unless you cut them away. I also practiced putting cuffs on them. The cuffs are supposed to make the bands last longer. I will see.

While I'm at it, I put together a new set with new tubes (2010?) and a leather pouch I made with materials from my old boot. I haven't really shot tubes for real. Tried them briefly and didn't like it. However, this new set has changed my mind. It is clearly better than flats. I will shoot more before drawing final conclusion.

-TL

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

